# maryland/pennsylvania line?



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

any groups near northern harford county in maryland/southern york county in pennsylvania? i currently have courage to meet up and try some group therapy or just some socialization. but this courage may dry up and blow away so don't be surprised if i change my mind,lol!!


----------

